# Arist's Studio - Wider angle, LED, 5000K, 90+CRI, Par20 or Par30 - does it exist?



## krishoel

I am an artist and have just build a new studio in my home. I am looking for a wider angle, 5000K, 90+CRI, LED flood bulb for two fixture types: WAC trac lighting for a design wall and TechLigiting SoCo pendants/sockets over a large cutting table. For the WAC fixtures, PAR20 AND PAR30 bulbs are recommended. For the pendants, I would like to stick with the same bulb so the light is consistent. The only bulbs I have found that fit these specifications are from Yuji International, but they will not have the PAR bulbs available for at least a month in the US. In addition, their Par30 only provides 450 lumens, which seems low. Am I searching for the unicorn of LED bulbs? If I have to choose between light temperature and high CRI, which way should I lean? In an art production studio, where color is very important, is it better to have a 3000K light with a CRI of 87 or a 5000K light with a CRI of 80? Thanks in advance for any advice you all might have.


----------



## Nikosbernardo

Hi,

At present I am having One on-camera LEd light and another one with stand good.
http://www.flycamshoppe.com/fc/CAMTREE-A-5-Reporter-LED-ON-Camera-Light.html

And Fresnel Light, this light is really great, bright as well as cool, awesome control dimmer..
http://www.flycamshoppe.com/fc/CAMTREE-SUN-6-LED-Fresnel-Light.html


----------



## lucca brassi

what about 

http://www.luxim.com/index.php

point is wide specter than leds close to sun


----------



## Hoop

soraa.com

Par30, Par38
Available in 2700K, 3000K, 4000K, 5000K, in beam angles of 9d, 25d, 36d and 60d
(CRI-95, R9-95)

The R9 value and other R values up to 15 are important and often overlooked in regards to CRI. Sharp explains CRI here. 

3000k is too yellow in my view regardless of CRI. 4000k is much more white. 5000k is a matter of preference. Either way, you're going to want 90+ CRI and high R9-15 values too. 

It appears most of Soraa's offerings will not be available until Aug/Sep 2014 or so. The MR16's are available now according to their site.


----------



## Hoop

Yuji LED's PAR offerings are not available wider than 38 degrees but they have bulbs, tubes, and a pre-orderable track light though.


----------



## krishoel

Original poster here from June 2014. I have ordered the Soraa floods -- in September 2014 -- and I would love to tell you how happy I am with the product. But I can't, because they have not arrived yet. New expected date (but I don't believe it as I have seen 6 months of "expected" dates come and go) from Soraa is April 24, 2015. I have to make another choice but my parameters are still wide angle, LED, high CRI (along with R value, as recommended here), 5000K temperature, par 30. I put myself on Yuji's mailing list for their product, which they no longer seem to offer. How can this be so difficult?


----------



## WeLight

krishoel said:


> Original poster here from June 2014. I have ordered the Soraa floods -- in September 2014 -- and I would love to tell you how happy I am with the product. But I can't, because they have not arrived yet. New expected date (but I don't believe it as I have seen 6 months of "expected" dates come and go) from Soraa is April 24, 2015. I have to make another choice but my parameters are still wide angle, LED, high CRI (along with R value, as recommended here), 5000K temperature, par 30. I put myself on Yuji's mailing list for their product, which they no longer seem to offer. How can this be so difficult?


PM me I might have a good solution for you
Cheers
Mark


----------



## krishoel

WeLight said:


> PM me I might have a good solution for you
> Cheers
> Mark



Hi, Mark, I've PM'd but need to make a decision soon. It's too dark in here! Kristin


----------

